# Crusher destemmer??



## LCW (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking for a crusher destemmer to be used for roughly 100-200lbs of grapes a year and maybe some fruit Any ideas? LCW


----------



## robie (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

That is a fairly small amount to have to purchase a crusher/destemmer. If you buy one of them, you will also need a press.

Many home brew shops will rent you this and a press.


Otherwise, several of our sponsors have these items for sale. Just click on one of them and look at what they have.


----------



## LCW (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks robie I'll look around LCW


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 9, 2012)

Check craigslist - i bought mine for $50 off there.


----------

